# Bactoferm T-SPX Storage



## gooden123 (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi all,
So I opened a new frozen packet of T-SPX 3 weeks ago. I have read a lot of conflicting stories about how to store after opening but the most common seemed to be that the secret is to store in the original package and not to vaccum seal because it is living organisms. So I simply folded it and put it back in the freezer. Is this acceptable or should I toss it? What do you all do? Thanks in advance! -Chris


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 13, 2017)

You did what I do.  Fold it over and into the freezer.


----------



## gooden123 (Oct 13, 2017)

Sweet thanks! I killed a deer yesterday and want to make salami over the weekend but didn't want to take any chances


----------

